# How to permanently remove a program's icon from tray?



## Udaya Maurya (Sep 6, 2007)

OS: Windows XP SP2

PROBLEM: I want to hide a program's icon from tray in the task bar. But, it must automatically start at the Windows Startup and must continue its job in the background without anyone's notification.

PROGRAM: BitComet, uTorrent, etc.

OTHER INFO: I just do NOT want to hide it like, from "Start Menu (Right Click) - Properties - Task Bar - Customize - Always Hide". I want that it is never shown in the tray on the task bar.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 6, 2007)

thats not possible if the application doesn't haf that sorta feature (background operation) built into it.


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Sep 6, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> thats not possible if the application doesn't haf that sorta feature (background operation) built into it.



I don't think that it is impossible, is there any external software that can do this job.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 6, 2007)

@IRD I think it is possible by shell replacement. I think this is what Talisman an d other softwares do i.e., replacing the explorer shell. ..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 6, 2007)

there are software which can minimize to tray (which don't support this feature) but never seen software which allow u to remove the icons. 

anyways i think vishal can help you out wid some registry tweaks regarding this. wait for his reply.


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Sep 6, 2007)

Another thing that I can also do is that I can change its icon to some other icon like that of web-connection. But, I don't know how to do so.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 6, 2007)

@charan
yes, but then messing around wid explorer.exe and other files is a bit tricky. uninstalltion causes a lot of probs. at least for me it has always been that!



			
				Udaya Maurya said:
			
		

> Another thing that I can also do is that I can change its icon to some other icon like that of web-connection. But, I don't know how to do so.


yes, you can do that wid the software: resource hacker. its quite easy. but the million doller Q is: WHY DO YOU WANNA DO THAT????!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 6, 2007)

Open the software EXE file in Resource Hacker and change its icon to a blank 1x1 icon.


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Sep 6, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Open the software EXE file in Resource Hacker and change its icon to a blank 1x1 icon.


Thanks for your response, but please explain in detail what to do next after opening the exe file in the Resource Hacker.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @charan
> yes, but then messing around wid explorer.exe and other files is a bit tricky. uninstalltion causes a lot of probs. at least for me it has always been that!
> 
> 
> yes, you can do that wid the software: resource hacker. its quite easy. but the million doller Q is: WHY DO YOU WANNA DO THAT????!!!


A is: So as to easily download the heavy files from Cyber Cafes even without their information, alright.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 6, 2007)

Go thru following tut:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31112

and then open the EXE file in resource hacker and look for the icon in the file which u see in system tray. Then make one 1x1 icon and replace the tray icon with this new one. Save the file and run the software to see the affect.


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Vishal, I'll have to say that you're a genius.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 6, 2007)

jus remove frm start up dude

start

run

msconfig

n remove all start up appz

thtz it


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Mr.Vishal has already given solution.I am here to say that i haven't seen such a neatly categorised query.Gr8 udaya.


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for replying, specially to Mr. Vishal Gupta.

And to hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I want to say that I still want the program to keep on running in the background.


----------



## slugger (Sep 7, 2007)

Udaya Maurya said:
			
		

> OS: Windows XP SP2
> 
> PROBLEM: I want to hide a program's icon from tray in the task bar. But, it must automatically start at the Windows Startup and must continue its job in the background without anyone's notification.



right click on d Task bar

select *Properties*

from d window dat opens select d *Taskbar* tab

under it enable *Hide inactive icons *option

den click on *Customise* button

u will b shown d list of proggy icon currently in taskbar

select d 1 which u wan2 hide and set its status to *Always hide*

now it will remain hidden


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 8, 2007)

can i hv the screen shot


----------



## slugger (Sep 8, 2007)

_oops!!!_
i just realised dat d thread starter's statement *OTHER INFO.......* is part of d question and not his digital signature 

so i guess my soln is _no soln_


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 8, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> first ALWAYS check THAT softwares options \preferences ..........
> 
> 
> uncheck :: add 2 system tray :::
> ...


How would you hide the window then?


----------



## kantiman (Sep 10, 2007)

I know what you are talking about. Use this software "PS Tray". Using this software you can hide the tray icons and they will always start at startup but will not be visible to anyone and you can assign shorcuts to all the hidden programs. Your job will be done it will hide its own icon also. I am using it for over a year now.


----------



## PraKs (Sep 17, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> right click on d Task bar
> 
> select *Properties*
> 
> ...




Works like a charm

Thanks a lot bro..


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks to Vishal and pravinvb for accurately solving the problem. But I'll appreciate more if someone can do more:

What I want that if I can only remove my Bitcomet's icon from the tray via registries and not the tray itself.


----------

